# سمنر يربط بين عمليات التصنيع وقسم الميكاترونيكس



## بلوتوث2 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

مرحبا للجميع

طلب منا استاذ في الجامعة عمل سمنر او ريبورت لمادة عمليات التصينع لها علاقة بهندسة الميكاترونيكس فهل لكم مساعدتي باقتراحاتكم وارائكم القيمة وان كان هناك اي مصدر او كتاب او موقع يمكن الاعتماد عليه في عمل سمنر يعتمد عليه وجزاكم لله كل خير عني​


----------



## mohshehadeh (14 يناير 2012)

يا ريت !!!!


----------



## بلوتوث2 (4 فبراير 2012)

تم الرفع للاهمية


----------



## مجد درويش (12 أبريل 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------

